# Congrats to our Winter 2008 Contest Winner: -EJ !!



## Josh (Mar 15, 2008)

*Congratulations to -EJ, our contest winner!*
-EJ, PM me your address so ReptileEats can mail you the plants and food you've won!!
Chucky and Redfootedboxturtles get an honorable mention!
The winning photo:


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 15, 2008)

Congrats Ed!!


----------



## JustAnja (Mar 15, 2008)

Congrats Ed! That really is a very deserving photo!


----------



## Feylin (Mar 15, 2008)

Horray! There's no way to compete with such a well taken photo and the cuteness of that baby.


----------



## wayne.bob (Mar 15, 2008)

Congrats!!!!!! such a beautiful photograph.


----------



## Coldliz (Mar 15, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Jentortmom (Mar 15, 2008)

Congrats Ed!!


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 15, 2008)

Congratulations Ed a well deserved win.


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Mar 16, 2008)

Way to go with the fancy camra work . = ) Nice win.


----------



## cvalda (Mar 16, 2008)

CONGRATS, EJ!


----------



## stells (Mar 16, 2008)

Congrats Ed


----------



## -EJ (Mar 17, 2008)

I would like to thank everyone for the kind words and comments.

As many of you know I have a huge collection so the use of the stuff offered to me wouldn't be to practicle. I'm tempted to give it a try because they do look like neat products but it is one of those things that would probably sit around until I can get to it tomorrow... which never really comes.

So... I would like to request that Josh pass along the prize to the runner up. 

I do hope everyone understands.

... and thank you, all, again.

Ed


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Mar 17, 2008)

-EJ said:


> I would like to thank everyone for the kind words and comments.
> 
> As many of you know I have a huge collection so the use of the stuff offered to me wouldn't be to practicle. I'm tempted to give it a try because they do look like neat products but it is one of those things that would probably sit around until I can get to it tomorrow... which never really comes.
> 
> ...



That's exactly what I would have done Ed!


----------



## PATMAN (Mar 17, 2008)

Congrats Ed!

Even though I entered my own tortoise picture, I voted for your instead. It was great picture of a beautiful tortoise.

Nice of you to pass the prize along to the runner up.


----------



## Jentortmom (Mar 17, 2008)

That was very nice of you Ed!!


----------



## -EJ (Mar 17, 2008)

You know what really $ucks... I didn't vote. I don't know why but for some reason I feel bad about it. I really liked the Sulcata photo in the burrow... That would have been my first choice (outside of mine... but a close decision) there was another nice natural shot I liked but its memory is right on the edge.

An Albino Egyptian is unique... People seem to like unique and that seems to cloud judgement. 

The decision was a practical one. 

Thanks for the thought. I really appreciate it.




PATMAN said:


> Congrats Ed!
> 
> Even though I entered my own tortoise picture, I voted for your instead. It was great picture of a beautiful tortoise.
> 
> Nice of you to pass the prize along to the runner up.


----------



## Josh (Mar 17, 2008)

Ed that's very generous of you.
The prizes (care of ReptileEats) will now go to the first runner up - Redfootedboxturtles!
Thanks to everyone who participated. I had a lot of fun putting this contest on and seeing who would come out the winner(s).
The plan is to do these regularly with different themes and stuff - so keep a look out for the next one!


----------



## Chucky (Mar 17, 2008)

Congrats on the win EJ! I'll have to wait about 7 more years to get an egg shot like that


----------



## SULCATACRAZY (Mar 19, 2008)

That picture is ADORABLE! congratulations!


----------



## reptileeats (Mar 20, 2008)

Congrats on winning.


----------

